# Suche Regler Software für S5



## joker76 (23 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

für ein aktuelles Projekt suche ich die Reglersoftware 64R !? 

Für die Umprogrammierung der Alt-Anlage, soll diese Software laut Kunden notwendig sein,.

Wer hat die Software zufällig ? Ich bräuchte Sie für den Zeitraum von 1-2 Monate (Februar-.März) 


Danke


----------



## RolfB (23 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

also, weil ich davon bis jetzt noch nie etwas gehört hatte,
habe ich mal ein wenig bei Siemens gesucht.
Die Produktreihe ist seit 2001 gänzlich eingestellt, es gibt jedoch
noch eine Downloadmöglichkeit (gegen Kohle).
Also das Optionspaket für S5 heisst COMREG und der dazugehörige
Funktionsbaustein R64.
Hier die links:
Handbuch : 
http://support.automation.siemens.c...i.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=8290934

Software:
http://support.automation.siemens.c....dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=19353006

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## joker76 (24 Januar 2005)

Danke,

es müsste genau das sein was ich suche.

Weiß einer wieviel 50 Credits überhaupt in Euros sind ?

MfG


----------

